# So far So good



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Many seem to avoid this type of dust collector (thinking it doesn't perform well). I have a similar one from Harbor Freight, and very satisfied. It's kept under a workbench in the corner (nicely out of the way). I got mine in 2017, and it's running like a champ and as you say, so much quieter than shop-vacs. I did convert the intake with a adapter to run 2 1/2" hoses. The remote is a nice option. Mine is hooked up to a outlet switch, so I don't have to bend over to turn it on. Eight gallon Shop-vacs with 1 1/2" hoses do have a place, but more so to hand held sanders. My 16 gallon shop-vac with 2 1/2" hose, rarely is used any more.

Since your hanging it from a wall, you can also add a canister filter to it. Like this one from Rockler https://www.rockler.com/rockler-dust-right-canister-filter-for-wall-mount-dust-collector

Check if you have intake and exhaust screens. I removed both of them because when running my jointer or planer, they kept getting plugged up by the shavings. They're there to protect the fan blades if you suck up a small block of or chunk of wood.


----------

